# Wouldn't it be better if basketball was something between NBA and FIBA



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm talking about rules of course, since they decide the style of game.

The NBA and FIBA have been trying to come closer the last decade. FIBA adopted 24 sec and a bit farther the 3P. The NBA brought it a bit closer. Still many differences in travelling calls, lines etc. Having followed closely these two styles, and NCAA, I'd love to see them compromising with rules which will fit both. I'm sure die-hard Europeans and Americans will disagree, but it's the time of globalisation and having a league of super-players being isolated by the rest of the world due to different rules and only is something I don't like, as I love basketball and don't just watch occasionally for national pride or just to root for my hometown.


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

nah, I believe it is good the way it is now. It is quite nice to have two different styles, because different people like different gameplay. I personally prefer European style, but sometimes it's just nice to watch an NBA game with huge scoring and nice dunks. It's just what makes basketball so nice, that it can be so different and still - it's the same game.


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

you know, the difference between NBA and Europe basketball is about the same like between an action shooting computer game and a strategy game. Both are shooting, but both are entirely different. And there are times when you want to play CS, and times when you want to play Age of Empires..


----------



## kironte (Aug 30, 2006)

pliumbum said:


> nah, I believe it is good the way it is now. It is quite nice to have two different styles, because different people like different gameplay. I personally prefer European style, but sometimes it's just nice to watch an NBA game with huge scoring and nice dunks. It's just what makes basketball so nice, that it can be so different and still - it's the same game.


 :cheers: 
well said
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The differences are so minimal that it should have any effect on how USA does in the tournament. The only signifigance difference is no blatant favoritism by the refs for stars. Trapezoid lane, big deal. Clearing a shot off the rim, who cares, make it the first time around, shorter three point line, should be easier. Honestly, its basically the same court dimensions/three point line for highschool, there are zones in highschool, middleschool, elementary, whats the problem? Coach K just didn't take the time to develop a good zone buster offense for the team, instead he just had them play like it was a pickup game.


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

the difference is that the rules in nba are to help the offence. and fiba rules - i guess to help the defence.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

better for who? USA?

international rules produce better basketball games , NBA rules produce better highlight packages.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Get it people, the rule differences are insignificant. Like look at playing a game of "streetball" like just getting 3-4 people on a drive way and playing, there is no 3 seconds, you can play zone, you can clear off the rim, it really doesn't matter. Its just an excuse, we can't keep finding crutches for why were not winning.


----------



## Helter Skelter (Jun 27, 2005)

I have to repeat once again . The problem of the USA Team are not FIBA rules , the problems is lack of talent .

The NBA has left behind the talent and has change it with athletims , there's no strategy , just run and dunk . More and more teams are looking for European talents because in american university the players have a bad training .

Today with NBA rules , USA would have lose too.


----------



## Panathinaikos13 (Sep 1, 2006)

lol,i'm between pro evolution soccer 5 and football manager 2006


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

Panathinaikos13 said:


> lol,i'm between pro evolution soccer 5 and football manager 2006


lol


----------

